# Fountain Pen question.



## Mark (Apr 16, 2010)

How did you learn to tune a fountain pen?

I'm very new and the fountain pen is still alien to me. I've been reading, but how do you figure out what nib to use and if one writes better for you than another. I've seen mentioned, tuning it for a specific person. What is that?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Apr 16, 2010)

I believe that you are referring to "grinding" (tuning?)a nib. If that is the case, then it's a "difficult" task to learn "properly".


----------



## Mark (Apr 16, 2010)

It's something I should know, before selling them, correct?


I feel confident I can create one. I wouldn't know the first thing about "maintaining" it. Grinding, tuning, none of that. To me, it's like a "new" job, not something I'm comfortable with. Am I reading too much into it? 

Kind of like, build it, learn as you go...


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Apr 16, 2010)

Mark said:


> It's something I should know, before selling them, correct?
> 
> 
> :




Knowledge is power and if you do not appear well "versed" when you are trying to sell fountain pens, then your "savvy" customer will not have faith in you as a seller or towards the product that you are selling. JMO

Take your time and get familiar with the  FP "lingo" and other fine aspects of the craft so that you exude confidence when selling.


----------



## Mark (Apr 16, 2010)

Thank you. I will do that. I appreciate the advice. 

Oh boy, more time on the net... :biggrin:


----------



## BRobbins629 (Apr 16, 2010)

The very best thing you can do is start writing with a few. Use the kit nibs, get some upgrade steel nibs, and try to see the difference.  Use as many as you can to the point where you will be able to tell when one is scratchy or doesn't flow well.  Then read the articles in the library that tell you how to fix them.  Smoothing a scratchy nib is probably the easiest thing to do as is cleaning to get flow started, followed by adjusting the tines to be even.  At this point, don't worry about trying to regrind yourself, but perhaps become friends with some of those who you can refer to.  Would be good to go to a fountain pen show or 2; there are several within driving distance.  The best is near DC in August.  You can meet some IAP members who sell there and some who specialize in tuning nibs.  Note that while there are many that will do simlpe adjustments, there are only a handful in the world that are considered worthy of the term nibmeister.  Some have a waiting list of several months or more.


----------



## Mark (Apr 16, 2010)

Thank you Bruce. I am starting on my journey to learn "Fountain Pens." I never thought there was so much involved in a single style of pen. So many resources, too many names to even begin trying to remember half of them. I'm giddy and confused at the same time.

Thank you very much for your advice. I'm off to begin to learn...


----------



## Mark (Apr 18, 2010)

I had a FP when I was like 8 years old. My grand parents got it for me. I  quickly destroyed it as you can imagine. It had a side lever for the  pump and I pulled it too far. Crushed the nib and basically took it  apart piece by piece.

My Bad...

I'm looking at buying and/or building my first fountain pen. Since I really want to start out on the right foot, Can you give me a little advice on the nib?
If I end up buying one, I have a choice of fine, medium and broad. For a first time purchase, do I want any particular nib? It would be used for practice. Learning how to maintain it, clean it, load it, what parts go where, how it works. I have no technique, that is why I'm getting one. To learn.

If I build one, it would likely be a Majestic from PSI. I have the bushings and drills for the kit already, from the rollerball + accessories kit.

Thanks very much. I appreciate all the advice I've been given so far. I spent most of the afternoon on FP related sites. I'm slowly picking up the "lingo".


----------



## ldb2000 (Apr 18, 2010)

Mark , one of the best information sites about fountain pens is Richard Binder's site http://www.richardspens.com . He covers all aspects of fountain pens , their construction and care and maintenance . 
Also the fountain pen network is a great forum with tons of information http://www.fountainpennetwork.com .
Tuning a nib (not regrinding it) isn't that hard to learn and is something that is helpful if you get a nib that is scratchy or not flowing well but it's not an absolute must to learn .


----------



## Mark (Apr 18, 2010)

Thx Butch. I spent a good bit of time on both of those site yesterday. FPN has so much info there, I just ended up bookmarking it to continue later on.

I saw on Richards site about the Philadelphia Pen Show. I'm sorry I missed that. I think it would have been a great experience.


----------

